# PA Petition to get medical marijuana! PLEASE SIGN



## dr2brains (Nov 20, 2011)

*PA Petition to get medical marijuana! PLEASE SIGN It will take under 2 minutes to sign my petition please please please help get some momentum on this subject!! If you're in PA or anywhere around the world, help get support!
http://www.change.org/petitions/the-...f-pennsylvania​*


----------



## ataxia (Nov 23, 2011)

filled it out a bit ago.....rep for the post brotha.
but honestly ...i have news for ya... as many people as we get to sign this petition the laws aren't changing anytime here soon. We have almost all odds against us out here in the keystone with a mostly republican senate and gov. I chatted with a few legal experts about the status of mmj in pa and they say the outlook is bleak right now ..... i still take all action for it but all in all this state sucks ....... The laws on cultivation are fucking brutal....having said that.
Philadelphia's SAM program is making life easier for ALOT of people..... guess we'll see


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 23, 2011)

I know chances are slim to none, but I gotta try....
Hopefully with Maryland, N.J and D.C. moving forward PA will eventually WAKE UP like they had to with gambling!
Not holding my breath but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 23, 2011)

oh yeah the gambling ....i've donated tens of thousands of dollars to the commonwealth for after the passage of that bill. Matter of fact they've facilitated my gambling habit ..
Maryland's laws still stuck .... NJ has no idea what's going on there.... I bet not a dispensary will open as long as christie is gov. I don't know too much about DC, but as far as states with liberal laws and a possible shot at having a decent mmj program might be DE but since the passage of the bill, i've seen no more talk of anything ..not to mention it's almost the same guidlines as nj's mmj law.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess we should move out west!
Unfortunately I'm EAST COAST basis! 
Can't Do It...Won't Do It


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 15, 2012)

i'm from pennsyltucky......


----------

